# File a claim for a dent?



## Timour (Apr 22, 2017)

I hit my car in a parking lot which left a noticeable dent on the back of my car. I think it looks unprofessional to drive with a dent so I wanted to repair it. I don't want to pay out of pocket and wanted to see if I should report it to my insurance. I am just afraid that my insurance rates will increase. What do you think?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I think an "At-Fault" collision means you get deactivated from Uber & Lyft.

I'd pay out of pocket for the repair, or not do it at all. But I wouldn't worry too much about appearing professional. Rideshare is unprofessional practically by definition.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Timour said:


> I hit my car in a parking lot which left a noticeable dent on the back of my car. I think it looks unprofessional to drive with a dent so I wanted to repair it. I don't want to pay out of pocket and wanted to see if I should report it to my insurance. I am just afraid that my insurance rates will increase. What do you think?


Depending on how bad the dent is, and how high your collision deductible is on your insurance, you might be better off paying out of pocket. Get some estimates before you decide, and let the estimators know you will be paying for it yourself. Some shops will give you a break, charging less than if insurance is paying.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Timour said:


> I hit my car in a parking lot which left a noticeable dent on the back of my car. I think it looks unprofessional to drive with a dent so I wanted to repair it. I don't want to pay out of pocket and wanted to see if I should report it to my insurance. I am just afraid that my insurance rates will increase. What do you think?


If you want to look more professional, try not driving for uber.

From what I seen down here from the riders perspective if its only a dent I wouldn't worry about it. I just took a ride in a very old Toyota Corolla that has not been cleaned in years, and his dashboard look lit up like a christmas tree with all the lights on like oil, service light, tire pressure, but got me to my destination for under $10 lol


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Older cars with lots of wear and tear are the only cars that make sense on UberX - it's a knock-down, bargain basement super-economy ride service.

Expensive, shiny new cars are not appropriate for rideshare. In fact, any time I use Uber/Lyft as a pax, I reward drivers who have the good sense to drive hoopties and punish those with new vehicles. Any car that looks like a current 2017 model earns the driver an automatic 1 star rating from me. Otherwise, points are deducted on a sliding scale for how new the vehicle is. If enough pax did this then we would eventually force these newer vehicles off the platform. Drivers gain stars and tips from me if the car is dented, scratched, or if the suspension bottoms out/crashes over potholes etc.​


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Older cars with lots of wear and tear are the only cars that make sense on UberX - it's a knock-down, bargain basement super-economy ride service.
> 
> Expensive, shiny new cars are not appropriate for rideshare. In fact, any time I use Uber/Lyft as a pax, I reward drivers who have the good sense to drive hoopties and punish those with new vehicles. Any car that looks like a current 2017 model earns the driver an automatic 1 star rating from me. Otherwise, points are deducted on a sliding scale for how new the vehicle is. If enough pax did this then we would eventually force these newer vehicles off the platform. Drivers gain stars and tips from me if the car is dented, scratched, or if the suspension bottoms out/crashes over potholes etc.​


Are you serious?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Are you serious?


No, not really. But caring because your car looks unprofessional because there is a dent in it makes no sense. We're not supposed to be professional; this is just a "side hustle".


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Timour said:


> I hit my car in a parking lot which left a noticeable dent on the back of my car. I think it looks unprofessional to drive with a dent so I wanted to repair it. I don't want to pay out of pocket and wanted to see if I should report it to my insurance. I am just afraid that my insurance rates will increase. What do you think?


Is it more than $1000 in damage?

Then no... pay out of pocket.

On uber it's going to cost $1000..

On your personal policy, over 4 years it's going to cost $1000 to file a claim, maybe more due to increased premiums.


----------

